# Who's going in 2010? **Please check your resort and dates!**



## chwgmjay

Please post the dates you will be going, where you'll be staying if you know, and where you're going (wdw, disneyland, dcl, etc.). I'll update the list as time allows.

Thanks. 

Everything prior to November is here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36897847&postcount=216

November: MVMCP, Epcot Food and Wine Fest
1-1 - joanjett1976 - swan
1-4 - TuckandStuiesMom - asmu
1-4 - twinmom_kr - bc
4-7 - twinmom_kr - dcl
13-14 - franandaj (dl) - vgc
14-21 - Bdawgsc - fort
14-21 - dreweyj - por
27-30 - OH_6 - thv
27-30 - 2moms - por
tbd - rbdiaz - bwv

December: MVMCP
1-2 - 2moms - por
1-3 - OH_6 - thv
1-5 - PennyW - tbd
2-7 - Ex Cast Member - pop
5-10 - JoeyAnyc - gf
7-15 - chwgmjay - pop
7-11 - rstout - tbd
9 -19 - jeanigor (dcl wonder 12-16) - aklv
10-17 - Sphyrna - okw
10-19 - fairlygay - pop
12-15 - boswellnakia - asp
12-16 - Basil Fox - dcl wonder
18-23 - rickwelch49525 - bw/ssr
18-24 - hematite153 - kidani
18-24 - gotrojansgo - bwv
21-26 - roypup - vwl
21-26 - Teddi - por
22-27 - tomt92 - asmu
22-28 - farlinm1 - wl
23-28 - enigmaMN - vwl
28-31 - enigmaMN - ssr


----------



## jeanigor

Right now, I'm planning on January 8th thru the 17th and December 10th thru 19th, with DCL sailing from the 12th-16th.

Also looking at going to Food & Wine over Columbus Day Weekend in 2010.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

As of right now it looks like 2010 will bring me to the world around the following: (I think)

April (the week of Earthday)
Sept (Land and Sea)


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

We are booked at AKV June 4-16, but that is subject to change.  It could end up being July 30 - August 10.

Not sure if we will go twice next year or not.  DH gets 3 weeks of vacation, but he can only bid for 2 weeks upfront.  He will choose his third week from whatever scraps are left, so I doubt the 3rd week will be useful for a WDW trip.


----------



## geaux_half

I'm heading to World January 7th to the 12th and Land September 3rd to the 6th.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Our goal if all things work out, our first trip as a couple to WDW will be mid April.  Steven will be in Orlando for a high end tile convention.  Still trying to confirm dates and see if his boss will cooperate.


----------



## rpmdfw

Yeah, I think I'll be able to squeeze in a trip or two next year. 

Do you want to count my drive through Disney property every day to and from work?


----------



## Hydani

I'm going from August 16th - August 24th and Ill be staying at Pop Century  It'll be the first time that my girlfriend goes to Disney World haha


----------



## zeitzeuge

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah, I think I'll be able to squeeze in a trip or two next year.
> 
> Do you want to count my drive through Disney property every day to and from work?


 
Ha Ha! Woohoo! Har Har Har! ha...eh...har....eh......eh........


You funny.........


----------



## timben

Just booked our flights from 2 - 17 June, 2010. 
WDW for 14 days 

...and already starting to count days.

timben


----------



## RENThead09

I am heading over January 5th to 12th for the WDW Marathon.  Staying at Pop Century.  First trip to the park on the East Coast.  AP holder for the original park.

Also planning my June trip for my first visit to Gay Days.  Just gotta try and convince my friends to go.  I have a hard enough time getting them to go to Disneyland for the weekend and that is only a 3 hour drive.   Oh well.  Worse case scenario, I make it a solo trip and have more fun than all of them!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

RENThead09 said:


> Also planning my June trip for my first visit to Gay Days.  Just gotta try and convince my friends to go.  I have a hard enough time getting them to go to Disneyland for the weekend and that is only a 3 hour drive.   Oh well.  Worse case scenario, I make it a solo trip and have more fun than all of them!!!



I was in a similar situation in 2003.  I had a bunch of friends who told me they'd go with me to Gay Days, so I bought an Annual Pass when I was in town in March for a trip with my family.  Then one by one they all had to cancel.  I was left with a hotel reservation, an AP, and a desire to go for the first time on Gay Day!  I'd been active on the gayday.com disussion boards in trying to plan.  The chatters there convinced me to not cancel my own trip.  I was to meet up with a large group of them and just hang out and do the parks.  One of those chatters was a guy from West Hollywood by the name of Scott. 

Never underestimate the power of the solo trip to Gay Days.  And of course, what better place to find Prince Charming, than Disney World?


----------



## jeanigor

rpmdfw said:


> I was in a similar situation in 2003.  I had a bunch of friends who told me they'd go with me to Gay Days, so I bought an Annual Pass when I was in town in March for a trip with my family.  Then one by one they all had to cancel.  I was left with a hotel reservation, an AP, and a desire to go for the first time on Gay Day!  I'd been active on the gayday.com disussion boards in trying to plan.  The chatters there convinced me to not cancel my own trip.  I was to meet up with a large group of them and just hang out and do the parks.  One of those chatters was a guy from West Hollywood by the name of Scott.
> 
> Never underestimate the power of the solo trip to Gay Days.  And of course, what better place to find Prince Charming, than Disney World?



I  love  Love  LOVE that story.


----------



## rpmdfw

jeanigor said:


> I  love  Love  LOVE that story.



ME TOO!


----------



## Salinger

My first solo trip, eek!

Jan 30 - Feb 6, staying at Port Orleans - FQ


----------



## DopeyDave

If all goes well, we'll be in WDW for my 50th from Oct 17 thru 28th.    In light of the mini-Gay Day for F&W Festival on the 16th, this may be adjusted.  Accomodations dependent on DVC availability (it's too early to make reservations. )


----------



## chwgmjay

So... I got a pin for 40% off deluxe rooms and it's valid during my birthday ($253/night for Savanna view rooms). So, I think instead of DC for my 30th birthday, my family's goin' to Disney World. Woo.


----------



## Timrobb

We just changed our trip from President's week to May 25 - June 1st.  We are staying at the Poly (be ready for us David ).

I am hoping we get a pin code for 40% off the deluxe resorts to save some $$!

We were scheduled for the 4/3 deal in February but Tim got worried the weather would be too cold - he such a BIG wimp!  So, we are coming again in May.


----------



## Timrobb

rpmdfw said:


> I was in a similar situation in 2003.  I had a bunch of friends who told me they'd go with me to Gay Days, so I bought an Annual Pass when I was in town in March for a trip with my family.  Then one by one they all had to cancel.  I was left with a hotel reservation, an AP, and a desire to go for the first time on Gay Day!  I'd been active on the gayday.com disussion boards in trying to plan.  The chatters there convinced me to not cancel my own trip.  I was to meet up with a large group of them and just hang out and do the parks.  One of those chatters was a guy from West Hollywood by the name of Scott.
> 
> Never underestimate the power of the solo trip to Gay Days.  And of course, what better place to find Prince Charming, than Disney World?





SO FREAKIN' COOL - what a story


----------



## rosiep

See Jay....the problem with stickies is I almost never check them. 

My Dates:

January 30-February 7th POR.


----------



## chwgmjay

rosiep said:


> See Jay....the problem with stickies is I almost never check them.
> 
> My Dates:
> 
> January 30-February 7th POR.



LOL.... tha's ok, I forgive ya


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> See Jay....the problem with stickies is I almost never check them.








Mike!  Make ALL the threads STICKIE threads, and then Rosie will leave us alone!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Timrobb said:


> We just changed our trip from President's week to May 25 - June 1st.  We are staying at the Poly (be ready for us David ).
> 
> I am hoping we get a pin code for 40% off the deluxe resorts to save some $$!
> 
> We were scheduled for the 4/3 deal in February but Tim got worried the weather would be too cold - he such a BIG wimp!  So, we are coming again in May.



You should Push it back another week so you can be here for Gayday!


----------



## Timrobb

ConcKahuna said:


> You should Push it back another week so you can be here for Gayday!



I wish we could - but, I am not off from school.  They gave us off 6 days for Memorial day and I added a personal day.

One day we will make it to Gay Days at Disney!!


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

My next trip is Jan. 3 - Mid-August 

I'm doing the CP!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> My next trip is Jan. 3 - Mid-August
> 
> I'm doing the CP!!!



You're going to love it!! I wish I could do it all over again!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> My next trip is Jan. 3 - Mid-August
> 
> I'm doing the CP!!!



Woot! 

Any idea where you'll be working yet?


----------



## Taytortots

I'm going from August 16th - August 24th with Hydani ^.^


----------



## Gypsybear

We will be at the World from June 4th - 11th...staying at Coronado Springs Resort...


----------



## mom2carlee

We are going April 24-30 staying at CBR!!


----------



## coltink

My DPIC and I will be there January 10 - 16th staying at the BWV

I see a couple of you will be there when we are.  We'd be up to getting together from some drinks and whatnot.....


----------



## Gypsybear

We will also be there for a quick trip on:

December 23rd - Dec. 27th.....Resort:  TBD


----------



## HoopyMan

I will probably go for each kid's birthday (Feb and April), my birthday (May), Gay Days (June), MNSSHP (October), and Podcast cruise, CP, MVMCP (Dec). With Orlando being only an hour away... Hey, Sorry, Folks, but between the hurricanes, oppressive humidity 11 months out of the year, and living in the Bible Belt,  there has to be some advantage to living in Florida.


----------



## DisneyAdventurers

May 20th - 27th 2010 - Disneyland California - Sheraton Anaheim!! 

Cant wait!! First trip to Disneyland, my girlfriends 23rd birthday, and our 5 year anniversary!!


----------



## ThomasNSpringfieldMO

July 16-23rd, with my partner, his 7 year old son, and my mom. Staying at the Polynesian. Very excited!


----------



## ConcKahuna

ThomasNSpringfieldMO said:


> July 16-23rd, with my partner, his 7 year old son, and my mom. Staying at the Polynesian. Very excited!



Best Resort EVER!!!


----------



## franandaj

My partner and I are taking my parents to WDW for their first trip January 20 - 30th. We'll be staying five days at the Treehouse Villas and then five days at Kidani.

We also have three weekends in May booked at the GCV during the Food & Wine Festival at DCA. Even though we only live 20 minutes away, we splurged on CA DVC just so we could stay over during F&W.

Our last reservation in 2010 is the Saturday night in October over Gay Days Anaheim weekend.


----------



## Timrobb

ConcKahuna said:


> Best Resort EVER!!!




TOTALLY!

and the one with the cutest staff!


----------



## OnTheBoardsMyNameIs

The plan at the moment is for me and my partner to visit april 28-may 12 at the Pop Century, and depending on the money as we get closer upgrading to a moderate resort. Though until my company decides to tell me if I can have time off work or not, that's a very tentative plan.


----------



## janner

Mrs. Wonderful (aka Maddy) and I will be at OKW Feb 1-11 on points, then at Universal Royal Pacific and the MCO Hyatt for one night each before returning to Oregon.

We're dining at Victoria and Albert's on Feb 9 to celebrate 25 years of creating a life together.


----------



## jeanigor

janner said:


> Mrs. Wonderful (aka Maddy) and I will be at OKW Feb 1-11 on points, then at Universal Royal Pacific and the MCO Hyatt for one night each before returning to Oregon.
> 
> We're dining at Victoria and Albert's on Feb 9 to celebrate 25 years of creating a life together.



Congratulations!!!! Here's to at least 25 more!!


----------



## rpmdfw

janner said:


> We're dining at Victoria and Albert's on Feb 9 to celebrate 25 years of creating a life together.



Now THAT is a great reason to celebrate!

Congratulations!


----------



## janner

Thanks for the affirmations.  They mean a lot.


----------



## craiggers

July 2-9.


----------



## kentstateman2010

My bf and I will be staying at Pop Century Jan. 4 -8.   It will be our second trip!

29 Days!


----------



## markndean

Not booked as yet but looking at arriving on the Wednesday evening and staying at Pop Century for the weekend, checking out on the Monday and then staying in I Drive for the next 9 nights.

Thinking of trying Tony's for lunch on the Saturday at MK, any thoughts? as we've not been there before.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

markndean said:


> Not booked as yet but looking at arriving on the Wednesday evening and staying at Pop Century for the weekend, checking out on the Monday and then staying in I Drive for the next 9 nights.
> 
> Thinking of trying Tony's for lunch on the Saturday at MK, any thoughts? as we've not been there before.



In General I am not a fan of the sit down meals at the Magic Kingdom, but I did enjoy the spaghetti at Tony's, but just know it is going to be expensive for what you get.


----------



## markndean

markndean said:


> Not booked as yet but looking at arriving on the Wednesday evening and staying at Pop Century for the weekend, checking out on the Monday and then staying in I Drive for the next 9 nights.
> 
> Thinking of trying Tony's for lunch on the Saturday at MK, any thoughts? as we've not been there before.



Sorry!!!!!! Gay Days weekend!


----------



## jeanigor

markndean said:


> Sorry!!!!!! Gay Days weekend!



I was wondering if I missed something....


----------



## jjjmranch

I just got the pin code for 35% off moderates, so my boys and I are booked into POFQ for May 5 - 11th!


----------



## franandaj

janner said:


> We're dining at Victoria and Albert's on Feb 9 to celebrate 25 years of creating a life together.



That's awesome! We're halfway there! We dined at the Chef's Table for our "10 days for 10 years trip" in 2007. I hope that by the time we hit 25 years that we are in good enough health to hit Disneyworld, especially since we have purchased accommodations there through the next 40 or so years!.

Enjoy! We're taking my parents there on Jan 26 because it's there first and possibly only trip to WDW, so we've pulled out all the stops.

And Congratulations on 25 years!


----------



## VinnyDisney

I am going in 2010! YAY! I know I don't post much here, but I am going to use the excuse that I am a retail manager and do not have much time right now. I have decided to treat myself to a VIP, solo trip in mid-January (Saturday, January 9th-Saturday, January 16th) for my birthday (January 12th)!!!!

This is my first solo trip ever and I am so excited to be going all out. I feel a bit selfish but feel I deserve it! I am staying Concierge Club Level at the Grand Floridian in the main lodge with a view of Cinderella Castle! I am getting an 80 minute Swedish massage with a 25 minute head and scalp massage added! I am dining at Victoria and Albert's (my IPO rep is still working on upgrading me to the Chef Table, if there happens to be any cancellations) and Bistro de France...among other signature dining on my deluxe dining plan! I plan on being stuffed much of the time!  I am taking a few tours, hopefully my Mickey ears fit over my helmet for the Segway tour around the World Pavilion!

But where do you go at night on property to dance and have a cocktail in style!?! I want to party a bit like at a gay bar but have a feeling that Jellyrolls or other bars and lounges are more geared to the straight crowd. Where do all the cute gay CM's go? Probably off-property huh? I'm not renting a car or anything...so, any suggestions to see some of the Disney gay nightlife? Thanks in advance! And I'd love to hear if any of you are going to be there around the same time!

HUGS! 
Vinny


----------



## LoveDisneyinToronto

Well I thought I could go in Feb this year, but now it looks like we'll sell our place at that time. So I think it will be end of May or beginning of June for me this time. I will probably stay at my Home Resort, OKW or SS.


----------



## rpmdfw

LoveDisneyinToronto said:


> Well I thought I could go in Feb this year, but now it looks like we'll sell our place at that time. So I think it will be end of May or beginning of June for me this time. I will probably stay at my Home Resort, OKW or SS.



Well . . . the first weekend in June IS GayDays . . . .


----------



## JoeyAnyc

I will be back December 5 - 10th.

I had such and amazing trip, as always.
However, this was the best one so far.
Long ways away, but I can't wait to return.

Joey


----------



## niceguy27834

My partner, myself and our two children will be visiting from June 1st till June 12th at this point in time.  We will be staying at Pop Century.  The kids are still young enough to enjoy the decor.  I'm really looking forward to the 20 anniversary!!!


----------



## chwgmjay

FYI - I updated everything I had exact dates for/etc. *I THINK*... Please check post #1 and make sure your stay is correct and let me know if I missed you... it'd prolly be easiest to just PM me if you've already posted your dates, and I missed it.

Thanks!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> FYI - I updated everything I had exact dates for/etc. *I THINK*... Please check post #1 and make sure your stay is correct and let me know if I missed you... it'd prolly be easiest to just PM me if you've already posted your dates, and I missed it.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks for working on the list of trips! 
We are actually staying until 6/19 now, but no need to edit it.  We decided not to move to Universal for the last 3 nights.  We'll just go over there for a day.


----------



## Doreen923

Does anyone know the exact dates for the gay/lesbian week at WDW?


----------



## rpmdfw

Doreen923 said:


> Does anyone know the exact dates for the gay/lesbian week at WDW?



I do!


----------



## FredQc

I will spend a one-week vacation at WDW from January 4th to 11th, staying at Port Orleans Riverside. Let me know if you are single, 25-35 y.o. or so, interested to share a couple of hours in a theme park during that week!

Fred


----------



## jeanigor

FredQc said:


> I will spend a one-week vacation at WDW from January 4th to 11th, staying at Port Orleans Riverside. Let me know if you are single, 25-35 y.o. or so, interested to share a couple of hours in a theme park during that week!
> 
> Fred



I am getting in around 9 on the 8th. I don't have any official duties until mid day on the 11th. Wanna catch the Bob Jackson show at POR? I'm not staying on property, so I can't attend EMH...


----------



## coltink

VinnyDisney said:


> I am going in 2010! YAY! I know I don't post much here, but I am going to use the excuse that I am a retail manager and do not have much time right now. I have decided to treat myself to a VIP, solo trip in mid-January (Saturday, January 9th-Saturday, January 16th) for my birthday (January 12th)!!!!
> 
> This is my first solo trip ever and I am so excited to be going all out. I feel a bit selfish but feel I deserve it! I am staying Concierge Club Level at the Grand Floridian in the main lodge with a view of Cinderella Castle! I am getting an 80 minute Swedish massage with a 25 minute head and scalp massage added! I am dining at Victoria and Albert's (my IPO rep is still working on upgrading me to the Chef Table, if there happens to be any cancellations) and Bistro de France...among other signature dining on my deluxe dining plan! I plan on being stuffed much of the time!  I am taking a few tours, hopefully my Mickey ears fit over my helmet for the Segway tour around the World Pavilion!
> 
> But where do you go at night on property to dance and have a cocktail in style!?! I want to party a bit like at a gay bar but have a feeling that Jellyrolls or other bars and lounges are more geared to the straight crowd. Where do all the cute gay CM's go? Probably off-property huh? I'm not renting a car or anything...so, any suggestions to see some of the Disney gay nightlife? Thanks in advance! And I'd love to hear if any of you are going to be there around the same time!
> 
> HUGS!
> Vinny



Vinny we will be there January 10-16 th if you would like to get together one night for drinks or what not over at the boardwalk.  Our schedule is as follows and you are welcome to join us at any point...

Tuesday 1/12 drinking around Epcot
Wednesday 1/13 La Nouba  
Thursday 1/14 Fantasmic

 PM me if you are interested.


----------



## franandaj

I just noticed on the front page that you can post dates you'll be at Disneyland in addition to WDW (though it seems most are going to WDW).

We'll be at Disneyland (or should I say DCA?) for the DCA Food & Wine Festival April 16-18, May 1-3, and May 30-June 1.

We'll also be overnight during Gay Days October 2-3.

And one more overnight November 13-14 when the GAY Freedom Band of LA will hopefully be peforming either at Carnation Plaza or in the Hollywood Back Lot.


----------



## JoeyAnyc

Oops, I forgot a few details on my trip.
I'm staying at the Grand Floridian in WDW.
Dec 5 - 10th, 2010

Thanks for updating


----------



## funlowellguy

Howdy All!  I'm heading to WDW January 30th - February 7th...and it can't come soon enough!!!  I'll be staying at the Pop Century.  My goal is to do the hustle with the cast members!


----------



## solotraveler

Hi there!

I had no idea this forum even existed, but I will be at WDW January 6-13 for (yet another) Marathon Weekend!


----------



## jeanigor

solotraveler said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I had no idea this forum even existed, but I will be at WDW January 6-13 for (yet another) Marathon Weekend!





Maybe we'll bump into each other!


----------



## npmommie

VinnyDisney...........I love that Lucy and Ricky illustration on your blog


----------



## VinnyDisney

npmommie said:


> VinnyDisney...........I love that Lucy and Ricky illustration on your blog



Aw! Well, thank you! I really appreciate your kind words. My illustrations can be a lot of work but I do stuff I love, so it hardly seems like work. I love "I Love Lucy" and painting with gouache is classic, so I had fun! Thanks for checking out my blog. Hoping to get my own website up soon and have a children's book coming out hopefully in 2010!


----------



## geaux_half

solotraveler said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I had no idea this forum even existed, but I will be at WDW January 6-13 for (yet another) Marathon Weekend!



I'll be running my first Goofy; looking to run about a 2 hour half and 5 hour full so my run into ya!  Numbers are 30837 1/2 and 1556 full.


----------



## solotraveler

jeanigor said:


> Maybe we'll bump into each other!





geaux_half said:


> I'll be running my first Goofy; looking to run about a 2 hour half and 5 hour full so my run into ya!  Numbers are 30837 1/2 and 1556 full.



Awesome... Certainly nice to see other "family" Disney Runners.

Geaux: This'll be my third Goofy, 4th WDW Marathon. I ran 1:58/5:05 last year, so it's totally doable. I have a feeling I'll be muuuuuch slower this year.


----------



## chwgmjay

I've been needing to de-stress the last couple of days, so I put together a google calendar that has everyone's dates on it too... 

https://www.google.com/calendar/hos...hicago&pvttk=6e7a2c9e7d0f05123e7e58f9096f87d3

Ical version: https://www.google.com/calendar/ica...te-6e7a2c9e7d0f05123e7e58f9096f87d3/basic.ics


----------



## jlewisinsyr

09/18/2010 - 09/24/2010 - AKV - Kidani


----------



## chwgmjay

jlewisinsyr said:


> 09/18/2009 - 09/24/2009 - akv - kidani



2010?


----------



## ConcKahuna

Steviemac is comming down on the 5th through 8th, but he hasnt posted here yet


----------



## jlewisinsyr

chwgmjay said:


> 2010?



Don't worry, it won't be the last time I do that for the next month...


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Steviemac is comming down on the 5th through 8th, but he hasnt posted here yet





We love Steviemac!

the 5th the the 8th of which month?


----------



## OH 6

We're going Nov 27-Dec 3 for my Bday.  Staying in a Treehouse at SSR.  

Do we also list Cruises here too?  We're on the Northern European Capitals cruise July 18-30.


----------



## pixierella

I'll be going to WDW 10/23-10/30 and staying at the AKL Jambo house


----------



## TinkerChelle

Tinkerchelle and Family will be at Disney World 3/6 thru 3/13!  We are staying at AKL/Kidani Village.


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> We love Steviemac!
> 
> the 5th the the 8th of which month?



January.  He'll be down in 2 days


----------



## Peepster

Peepster and Mary will be celebrating their 20th anniversary (and recuperating from the 20th celebration) from April 16th to the 25th at Port Orleans and VWL.


----------



## Salinger

chwgmjay said:


> I've been needing to de-stress the last couple of days, so I put together a google calendar that has everyone's dates on it too...
> 
> https://www.google.com/calendar/hos...hicago&pvttk=6e7a2c9e7d0f05123e7e58f9096f87d3
> 
> Ical version: https://www.google.com/calendar/ica...te-6e7a2c9e7d0f05123e7e58f9096f87d3/basic.ics



Wow, that's awesome chwgmjay.  Thanks for all the effort!

Barely 3 weeks now for my first solo trip!  Very excited, but still a little apprehensive going on my own for the first time.


----------



## AKL Ranger

I have been attending GayDays solo, for the past 4 years after a 13 yr relationship. I admit being a bit shy. But I have had some good times  making friends once I arrive @ WDW.  If you see me walk up and say "Hello" 
I will be arriving  Thurs June 3, 2010  - Sat  <AKL-Jambo House>
Sat - Mon <Beach Club Villas or BoardWalk>


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

AKL Ranger said:


> I have been attending GayDays solo, for the past 4 years after a 13 yr relationship. I admit being a bit shy. But I have had some good times  making friends once I arrive @ WDW.  If you see me walk up and say "Hello"
> I will be arriving  Thurs June 3, 2010  - Sat  <AKL-Jambo House>
> Sat - Mon <Beach Club Villas or BoardWalk>



We'll be at AKV/Jambo June 4-19.  We'll look for you!  
Or, look for us.  Blond mom, blond boy w/glasses (he's 14 but he looks about 10), bald DH with LOTS of camera equipment.


----------



## enigmaMN

12/23 - 1/3/11 - Kidani (Hoping to change that...) and SSR

Just my partner and I from 12/23 - 28 then my parents and a good friend join us from 12/28 0 1/3.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## sirJeffrey90

Late May thru early June @ GF! So excited I love WDW (duhr, why else would I be on here?!?!)


----------



## AKL Ranger

enigmaMN said:


> 12/23 - 1/3/11 - Kidani (Hoping to change that...) and SSR
> 
> Just my partner and I from 12/23 - 28 then my parents and a good friend join us from 12/28 0 1/3.  I'm so excited!!



WHY do you wish to change from Kidani Village?  By the way I enjoy the hotel services staying @ Jambo house. Not to mention  Jambo has an amazing bar 
"Victoria Falls".


----------



## jharrowell

*waves*

Hiya,

My partner and I will be down 3/2 to 3/17 staying at Kidani Village.

We'll be celebrating my B'Day (when I will officially become old) and our 10th anniversary.


----------



## jayray31

My partner and I will be there 02/01/10 - 02/06/10, staying at the nearby Fountains. We hope to run into some "family" at the parks!


----------



## enigmaMN

AKL Ranger said:


> WHY do you wish to change from Kidani Village?  By the way I enjoy the hotel services staying @ Jambo house. Not to mention  Jambo has an amazing bar
> "Victoria Falls".



I'll probably open up a can of worms with this, but we were not fans of AKL/Kidani.  Kidani, I can tolerate but Jambo... well I've been to third world countries that were less chaotic than that place.  (Okay, so I'm exaggerating, but it was just too much for us.)  We have enough chaos at home and not to mention the parks when we are there.  I want to go back to the villa and feel relaxed.  We also prefer SSR for it's lack of hotel styling and separate buildings as we really feel like we're at our home.  Kidani did grow on me towards the end of our stay, but there's no place like home. (I'm from KS originally so I'm allowed to say that!)


----------



## mickeysaver

We are booked at my dream resort!  

With Kidani Village finally finished and open, I feel confident that there should be little to distract or disappoint if we stay there now.  So, with Gabby's blessing, we booked AKL with a SV for December.

12/09/10 to 12/17/10 Mickeysaver AKL


----------



## ConcKahuna

I demand visitors!

I'll be on vacation for Gayday from the end of may until June 10th or so.  Visitors at that time are required to get my cell # so we can hang out


----------



## Timrobb

ConcKahuna said:


> I demand visitors!
> 
> I'll be on vacation for Gayday from the end of may until June 10th or so.  Visitors at that time are required to get my cell # so we can hang out



What day do you start vacation??  Not that you would want to spend your time off with two old married men and their five year old - LOL!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Timrobb said:


> What day do you start vacation??  Not that you would want to spend your time off with two old married men and their five year old - LOL!



I'm on vacation from when I get off work on 5/31 (about 3pm) and go back June 11 

And I love kids!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

AKV/Jambo is my FAVORITE resort.  We did take a look around Kidani, and it's fine, but we like Jambo better.  Besides, last year we had a concierge villa (which was AWESOME), and this year we have a value 1 bedroom.  Neither of those categories are offered at Kidani.

ConcK, If you PM me your cell phone I will PM you mine.   We arrive June 4.


----------



## janiebubble

I'm going march 29 till April 5

we're staying off property in the Doubletree on International Drive that till recently was the International Plaza (not quite sure what they've renamed it as now!)


----------



## ConcKahuna

janiebubble said:


> I'm going march 29 till April 5
> 
> we're staying off property in the Doubletree on International Drive that till recently was the International Plaza (not quite sure what they've renamed it as now!)



You leave on my birthday!


----------



## janiebubble

well then yours is just two days before mine ... I'll be 40 (sob) on the 7th ... it's my excuse for the trip!


----------



## rstout

We will be in WDW from December 7-11


----------



## chwgmjay

Sorry I haven't been updating stuff as much lately. I got a WII and it's been taking up a lot of my time. LOL. I'll get stuff updated again ASAP.


----------



## RAPstar

Spetember 21-28 for me at the POP. Possibly going to HHN one day that weekend if they do it the last weekend in September this year. Woohoo!!


----------



## njdoug

Feb 2 - 9th.  

Anyone Want To Meet Up?


----------



## wdw_nutz

My gf and I are going 20th Sept until 5th Oct and staying at Saratoga Springs.  Not my first choice but the price was right...  The UK offers are free dining and 14 day ticket for the price of 7 at the moment so there's no beating it!  Ohhhh I really can't wait....


----------



## rpmdfw

wdw_nutz said:


> My gf and I are going 20th Sept until 5th Oct and staying at Saratoga Springs.  Not my first choice but the price was right...  The UK offers are free dining and 14 day ticket for the price of 7 at the moment so there's no beating it!  Ohhhh I really can't wait....



Plus you'll be here for the start of the Epcot International Food and Wine Festival!  

Save your snack credits for the food booths!


----------



## nyc2theworld

June 2-7th - Off Property (gaydays.com host hotel)
October TBD - For Food and Wine...if there's a DIS boards meetup one weekend I'll plan my trip for that!


----------



## dreweyj

I will be at the POP April 18 to April 24!


----------



## james145

I have planned to go by the end of february. It is scheduled well before december 2009 but my work commitmments let me delay this. Now it is finalized and I hope I will make it up this time.


----------



## CanadianGuy

Myself and the BF will be there June 1 to 9th for my annual birthday/Gaydays celebration with Conckahuna..

I think I have a small hangover just thinking about it.


----------



## Kennywife

Me! Kennywife aka Anna June 1-7 for Gay Days!!!!!! 

Anna


----------



## itsmuggsie

CanadianGuy said:


> Myself and the BF will be there June 1 to 9th for my annual birthday/Gaydays celebration with Conckahuna..
> 
> I think I have a small hangover just thinking about it.



What day is your birthday?  Mine is June 1st and we always plan to stay for a few days through Gaydays.  This year we're spending a week May 30th - June 7th.


----------



## RAPstar

Changed my resort. Now staying in a waterview at AKL!!!! I'm so excited (cross your fingers that my plans work out!!)


----------



## NEDisneyFans

We are going to WDW for GayDays (June 2-6), staying at BWV; we will be meeting up with friends who are making their first trek to WDW from CA.


----------



## ConcKahuna

itsmuggsie said:


> What day is your birthday?  Mine is June 1st and we always plan to stay for a few days through Gaydays.  This year we're spending a week May 30th - June 7th.



His is the 1st as well.

It's no coincidence that the 1st starts Hurricane season...


----------



## enigmaMN

We'll be at CSR 3/18 - 3/22 woo hoo!


----------



## itsmuggsie

ConcKahuna said:


> It's no coincidence that the 1st starts Hurricane season...



Be careful, we are Gemini, you never know which twin you'll get!


----------



## RAPstar

Switching back to POP. Would rather have more spending money than a stay at a deluxe cause I'm weird like that.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

RAPstar said:


> Switching back to POP. Would rather have more spending money than a stay at a deluxe cause I'm weird like that.



You are cracking me UP!!!  I am dizzy keeping up with the changes you are making to your itinerary!


----------



## chwgmjay

RAPstar said:


> Switching back to POP. Would rather have more spending money than a stay at a deluxe cause I'm weird like that.



Naughty naughty. No more switching or you're gonna have to sit in the corner.


----------



## dreweyj

dreweyj said:


> I will be at the POP April 18 to April 24!



I lied... I'm now at the Carribean Beach Resort... I'm a sucker for a deal


----------



## dreweyj

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> You are cracking me UP!!!  I am dizzy keeping up with the changes you are making to your itinerary!



HAHA! In fact, he made me so dizzy I couldn't help but join in on all the fun!!!!  

Seriously! Why is it that I like the dancing banana so much?  Suddenly I'm getting a deja vu moment and I don't know why...


----------



## TagsMissy

Sept 23-Oct 1 -- Planning Stage  

I've worked out perfect usage of our remaining DVC points 4 nights OKW and 5 nights BLT


----------



## Kennywife

Got my hotel picked! Pop June 1-7! My sis and her gf will be staying there as well! Girls weekend!!!!!!! 

Anna


----------



## kelticknott

Hi Everyone,

We will be at PoP from Sept 11 - 19th. Anybody else? We would 
love to met up and have some fun.

holly


----------



## Timrobb

due to ALL the damn snow days, I have to work the three days before Memorial Day so, we cancelled for May and we are now booked June 24th - July 2nd at the Poly!

SO NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO THE HEAT!  But I am excited that we got to extend the trip a few days!  WOO HOO!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Timrobb said:


> due to ALL the damn snow days, I have to work the three days before Memorial Day so, we cancelled for May and we are now booked June 24th - July 2nd at the Poly!
> 
> SO NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO THE HEAT!  But I am excited that we got to extend the trip a few days!  WOO HOO!



Well, crud.  We will still miss you guys.  I was hoping you were going to say you bumped the trip by a few days so you could be there for Gay Days with the rest of us!


----------



## DLRP-Fan&CM

Hi everyone,
So a friend and I would like to come from September, 24th to October 9th.
We would like to meet some people there and we can share our vacation with other people (it will be cooler and cheaper).
In our program, we would like to sleep at the Coronado Springs Resort, Caribbean Beach Resort, Port Orleans Resort - French Quarter, Animal Kindom Lodge. We would like to go to Miami, Universal (including some nights for Halloween Horror Nights), and the 4 nights cruise with Disney Cruise Line. So if some people are interested to come with us, it will be a great pleasure.
Don't hesitate to send messages.


----------



## Hydani

Ah.. trip canceled.


----------



## mickeysaver

Please remove from December

9-17 - Mickeysaver - akl

We are now going in August, God help us.  As of right now, we are staying at POFQ, but we might still upgrade back up to the Poly again, but we are waiting on the whole "Baby M" drama to play out a bit more before we commit to it.

7-14 - Mickeysaver - POFQ


----------



## DopeyDave

Finally was able to make reservations, and the dates have changes slightly.  Here are the details:

Oct 15-22 - AKV/Kidani
Oct 22-26 - Bay Lake Towers


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

opps.  I didn't realize I was still TBD on here.


April 18 - 24  BLT
Sept 11 - 16 AKL/Jambo House
Sept 16 - 19 Disney Wonder


----------



## Corbisblue

We are going May 4th-12th. Staying at POP in WDW. Cannot wait! So excited.


----------



## Howellsy

I'm tentatively going solo to Pop from August 23 - September 1! 

First solo trip anywhere, so I'm a little anxious. But my girlfriend's doing the International College Program along with a few other people I know, and the thought of not seeing her for a whole summer is too much to not go out


----------



## OrlandoMike

Disney Wonder!

May 9-13.


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Disney Wonder!
> 
> May 9-13.



I'm marking those days for high mischief!


----------



## dustyraye

April 11 - 27 at POR.  Got into law school, quit my job, and I'm running away to the World to celebrate!


----------



## chwgmjay

All caught up. If I missed anyone, pm me.


----------



## wallyb

Going for some of gay daze! 
*June 3 - 6th.*


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Wow!  10 of us with overlapping trips for Gay Days! 

So if we are going for Gay Days and Star Wars what do we call it?  Gay Wars?  Star Days?  I am still laughing about the guy on "The Office" saying gaycation.


----------



## ConcKahuna

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Wow!  10 of us with overlapping trips for Gay Days!
> 
> So if we are going for Gay Days and Star Wars what do we call it?  Gay Wars?  Star Days?  I am still laughing about the guy on "The Office" saying gaycation.



Gay Stars!


----------



## SingingMUA

We're going!! Me (SingingMUA) and DP (jewelsangel) are headed down in July. We'll be there July 3rd-7th.  We are staying at POR. This will be the first time I have been in July in about 10 years, and I've never been during the 4th of July holiday time, so it should be interesting (read: crowded) and fun. We are driving down from DC starting on July 2, stopping overnight in SC, then arriving in FL on July 3!


----------



## micknstang

Going to DL May 15 -22 We have a 2 bdr timeshare.  We are looking for another couple would would like to stay.  Just let us know and we can work out the details.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Tia, I am sorry we won't get to meet you this time around!  I bet 4th of July will be crazy, but hopefully you will be able to navigate around the crowds and have a wonderful time!


----------



## franandaj

We just added yet another trip to Disneyland on September 24-25 for Destination D. This stay and all others at DL will be at the VGC, (I noticed that it says "tbd" on the date listing.)

Yay! That makes 7 overnight trips this year!


----------



## Sphyrna

I'm officially booked now for 5/29 - 6/7


----------



## bigbro501

June 1 to June 8 here! 

Arkansas Steve


----------



## christopher77

My brother in law turns 25 on october 3rd and my sister invited me and my partner down for the festivities.  We would stay 10/1 - 10/9 or so.  Then I come to find out there is an inaugural half marathon on 10/2!  WOOHOO!


----------



## ConcKahuna

christopher77 said:


> My brother in law turns 25 on october 3rd and my sister invited me and my partner down for the festivities.  We would stay 10/1 - 10/9 or so.  Then I come to find out there is an inaugural half marathon on 10/2!  WOOHOO!



Orlando Pride is 10/10, so you can probably catch some of the festivities even though you'll miss the parade!

www.comeoutwithpride.com


----------



## berryinDC

We'll be at POR April 16-20. Yippee!


----------



## Kuzco

Pop April 12-17.


----------



## Sphyrna

Kuzco said:


> Pop April 12-17.



That's soon!  Bet you're excited!  I'm already getting excited for my trip and that's not until end of May!


----------



## TagsMissy

Waaah! You can delete me from the list.. no 2010 after all but we ARE going in 2011 -- hubby and I taking one of our nieces.  We officially told her on Easter so she can start saving money. 

I cannot wait to go back home to BLT and hang out in the lounge -- Niece will be 14 by then  I hope she will be as excited at 14 as she was a 12 to go


----------



## Kuzco

Sphyrna said:


> That's soon!  Bet you're excited!  I'm already getting excited for my trip and that's not until end of May!



I am very excited, thanks!


----------



## zeitzeuge

We'll be there April 20th-May 3rd!  Woohoo only 3 weeks left.


----------



## rpmdfw

zeitzeuge said:


> We'll be there April 20th-May 3rd!  Woohoo only 3 weeks left.





I thought you were only going to be here for like 3 days.  Did that change?


----------



## zeitzeuge

rpmdfw said:


> I thought you were only going to be here for like 3 days. Did that change?


 
Oops, I fat fingered my response.   I wish it were that long.

We're going from April 30th to May 3rd.


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> I thought you were only going to be here for like 3 days.  Did that change?



They're spending 10 days as my house boys.  They can clean and cook for me.  Uniforms are optional.


----------



## zeitzeuge

ConcKahuna said:


> They're spending 10 days as my house boys. They can clean and cook for me. Uniforms are optional.


 
Cleaning and Cooking is part of being a House boy?  Well hell...


----------



## ConcKahuna

zeitzeuge said:


> Cleaning and Cooking is part of being a House boy?  Well hell...



Well, the clothing option was uniform or nothing.  I do love a man in uniform!


----------



## VinnyDaPooh82

I'll be going to Disney after a 4-year absence. I just can't wait. It's gonna be so fun.

Here are my dates: June 13-19. I'll be staying at the All-Star Music Resort.


----------



## Sphyrna

4 yr absence?  Wow you must be excited!  Too bad you'll just miss Gay Days.  Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## plutos_pal

Apr 28 to May 2  - POR


----------



## dreweyj

Ok, so not only am I going April 18-24th which is just around the corner!!!! (I'll be staying at CBR), but I just booked a second trip for November 14-21st!  I am taking my Mom and brother for their birthday/Christmas presents.  Then, we'll be staying at POR.  Yippee!!!  


(I really do love that dancing banana!)


----------



## chwgmjay

dreweyj said:


> Ok, so not only am I going April 18-24th which is just around the corner!!!! (I'll be staying at CBR), but I just booked a second trip for November 14-21st!  I am taking my Mom and brother for their birthday/Christmas presents.  Then, we'll be staying at POR.  Yippee!!!
> 
> 
> (I really do love that dancing banana!)



I was gonna say... no changing your April res! But since u added a new reservation, it's ok.


----------



## dreweyj

Are you going in April too?  I know evilqueen is and we're going to be on the lookout for each other!!!!


----------



## aveirishguy

We are coming for Gay Days, for our honeymoon. We are arriving on June 2nd and leaving on June 8th, Staying at the Dyas Inn just by the host hotel.


----------



## chwgmjay

dreweyj said:


> Are you going in April too?  I know evilqueen is and we're going to be on the lookout for each other!!!!



Yes indeedy. I will be at DHS for at least a couple hours in the eve on the 23rd, and then Epcot for a few hours. The 24th we're going to DAK in the AM and then Epcot in the eve.


----------



## rosiep

aveirishguy said:


> We are coming for Gay Days, for our honeymoon. We are arriving on June 2nd and leaving on June 8th, Staying at the Dyas Inn just by the host hotel.



Try to come by for the Dole Meet at MK on the 5th at 4pm. Say hi and we'll all say "CONGRATULATIONS!!"


----------



## aveirishguy

rosiep said:


> Try to come by for the Dole Meet at MK on the 5th at 4pm. Say hi and we'll all say "CONGRATULATIONS!!"



Woohoo. You gave me an excuse to pick up park hoppers for five days. i told him the only thing we are not going on if it is still there is "Its a Small World".

LOL


----------



## rosiep

aveirishguy said:


> Woohoo. You gave me an excuse to pick up park hoppers for five days. i told him the only thing we are not going on if it is still there is "Its a Small World".
> 
> LOL



Excellent...glad I could help.


----------



## wallyb

aveirishguy said:


> Woohoo. You gave me an excuse to pick up park hoppers for five days. i told him the only thing we are not going on if it is still there is "Its a Small World".
> 
> LOL





"Its a Small World" = It's a LARGE migraine.


----------



## Sphyrna

IASW isn't so bad.  That's when my friend gets his catnap in!


----------



## christopher77

IASW is my partner's favorite ride.  While I don't particularly like it, I'll ride it, because anything that makes him smile that much must be a good thing!

Though, him videotaping the whole ride last time was a bit much!!!


----------



## dreweyj

chwgmjay said:


> Yes indeedy. I will be at DHS for at least a couple hours in the eve on the 23rd, and then Epcot for a few hours. The 24th we're going to DAK in the AM and then Epcot in the eve.



I am going to be in HS the 23rd!  Whooppee!  I'm sending you an IM with my email addy in case you want to say hi while we're there!!!

WHOOPEEE!


----------



## FanO'TheMouse

Yea!! My GF and I are headed to POFQ from Aug 22nd thru Sept 3rd. Although we are considering upgrading for the last few days to either the CR or AKL. We are waiting and praying for free dining. Last time we were there in Aug it was hurricane Charley so we are also hoping for some good weather.


----------



## anthonyshine

Traveling with my partner Kevin. May 1st -8th. Port Orleans-Riverside. CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## taras

We're going to be on the May 15-26 Disney Magic cruise.  Anyone else going to be on it?


----------



## DVC Owner in MA

My husband and I just got back from a trip to WDW with our kids and another family.  Back to work and school tomorrow... yuck!  

But... we've got two more trips planned and they are:

9/2 to 9/6 to Disneyland for the half marathon staying at VGC (our annual trip there with no kids) and then next January for the half marathon at WDW.


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome back, home you had a great trip!  I hate that feeling you have when you get back from a trip.  At least you have 2 more trips to look forward to.  I'm debating on taking an extra day off when I get back so I can unpack and build myself up for returning to work.


----------



## chwgmjay

Just a quick note - I am currently at WDW so updates will be on hold until May 4th.


----------



## Sphyrna

Slacker!


----------



## rosiep

Sphyrna said:


> Slacker!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Sphyrna said:


> Slacker!



Join him on Facebook, its like being there live!  

(Honestly though, I think he is having an affair with a red monorail)


----------



## chwgmjay

OrlandoMike said:


> Join him on Facebook, its like being there live!
> 
> (Honestly though, I think he is having an affair with a red monorail)



No affair, but it *is* stalking me. I swear.


----------



## Sphyrna

OrlandoMike said:


> Join him on Facebook, its like being there live!
> 
> (Honestly though, I think he is having an affair with a red monorail)



Ugh, I'm so close to breaking down and joining FB.  My friend has been pestering me for months to join.  My coworkers keep telling me to join.  Then you have these things, like his trip updates and the podcast's Mediterranean cruise page.  For the longest time I was dead set against it, partly because it seems like everyone and their mother is on FB.  I was refusing on principle.  But my wall is wearing down and I might have to take the plunge.  But even if I do create a FB page I don't see myself updating it much.  Quite frankly, there isn't really anything exciting going on in my life that needs documented.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Sphyrna said:


> Ugh, I'm so close to breaking down and joining FB.  My friend has been pestering me for months to join.  My coworkers keep telling me to join.  Then you have these things, like his trip updates and the podcast's Mediterranean cruise page.  For the longest time I was dead set against it, partly because it seems like everyone and their mother is on FB.  I was refusing on principle.  But my wall is wearing down and I might have to take the plunge.  But even if I do create a FB page I don't see myself updating it much.  Quite frankly, there isn't really anything exciting going on in my life that needs documented.



You're right.  My mother IS on FaceBook.


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> Ugh, I'm so close to breaking down and joining FB.  My friend has been pestering me for months to join.  My coworkers keep telling me to join.  Then you have these things, like his trip updates and the podcast's Mediterranean cruise page.  For the longest time I was dead set against it, partly because it seems like everyone and their mother is on FB.  I was refusing on principle.  But my wall is wearing down and I might have to take the plunge.  But even if I do create a FB page I don't see myself updating it much.  Quite frankly, there isn't really anything exciting going on in my life that needs documented.



Do it! Do it! DO IT!


----------



## Pyxie521

Running away to WDW May 18-22.  I'll be staying at CBR.  I'm hoping this will help take my mind off of my girlfriend of 3 years dumping me last month.


----------



## Sphyrna

Aww, sorry Stacey.  Hope you have a magical trip!!


----------



## PennyW

We'll be coming in on 12/1 and staying 4 nights.


----------



## Peepster

Well, even though we just got back we got sucked into a special (yeah, I know, it didn't take much) on July 27-30 at POFQ.  Figured it was enough time to see the parade, fireworks, new TSM game and check out sequencing on ToT.

I'm getting pretty sick of riding ToT alone.  Anyone else care to join me?  DP will entertain children or non-riding partners for free!


----------



## rickwelch49525

I will be there with my partner Bob June 12-18 at Bay Lake Tower!  We are very excited to stay there.  Has anyone else been there yet?  The end of the school year can't some soon enough.

Ric


----------



## wehttamrd

My partner and I will be in Disney World from September 19th - 26th. We are staying at Port Orleans-French Quarter. Can't wait. He's never been there before!


----------



## chwgmjay

Does everyone want to take a second to double-check that their info is correct. Also, if you are listed as TBD but now know your resort, it would be great if we could get that updated... just send me a PM or post a comment. 

Thanks!


----------



## toby495

We'll be visiting June 2-7 for our first Gay Days experience.  We're staying in a 1 b-room at Boardwalk Villa's and Saratoga Springs (last night).
See ya'll there.

Brian and Joe


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome and get ready for a fun time!!! Nice to have you with us.


----------



## Sphyrna

Hope you can join us at some of the meets!


----------



## timben

Just wanted so say hi!

We are aboslutely excited to come to our first Gay Days. We will arrive on June 2 and stay at the doubletree. 

Greetings chris and will


----------



## Sphyrna

Greetings Chris and Will!   Hope you have a great trip and join us for some DIS meets!


----------



## jeanigor

chwgmjay said:


> Does everyone want to take a second to double-check that their info is correct. Also, if you are listed as TBD but now know your resort, it would be great if we could get that updated... just send me a PM or post a comment.
> 
> Thanks!



I am lucky enough to add another trip this year. Thank goodness for friends looking to spend their DVC points!

Sept 3-6 OKW

Edit to my other trips:
9/30-10/4 OKW
12/9-12/19 AKLV (DCL, Wonder 12/12-12/16)


----------



## trebor218

On our way to the Yacht Club Sept 28 thru Oct 4. We really decided to splurge!  

Club level Jr. Suite.  Deluxe Dinning. Park Hopper passes.

Ahhhh...lounging by Storm Along Bay, evening walks to Epcot and Board Walk.

We are going to get soooo fat!

The Flying Fish Cafe
Kouzzina
Chefs de France
Yachtsman Steakhouse
The Crystal Palace
The Wave
Narcoossee's
Sanna
Jiko
Cape May Clambake
The Brown Derby

What little piggies we are but I only turn 60 once.
Anyone going to be near by? Would love to hear from you.


----------



## enigmaMN

I called today and was able to change the first portion of our Christmas trip.  Instead of AKL (kidani) we'll be at VWL 12/23 - 12/28.

I'm VERY excited.  I've always wanted to stay here- but I really didn't think there was a chance we'd get it for Christmas!


----------



## tomt92

dec 22-27 at the all music resort.. )


----------



## wehttamrd

I still haven't been added to the list...


----------



## OrlandoMike

7 day forecast is out....

High of 91...Low of 71.

Good news is only a 20% chance of rain so far.....


----------



## timben

Sphyrna said:


> Greetings Chris and Will!   Hope you have a great trip and join us for some DIS meets!



We absolutely would love to, but somehow I lost track what's going on and when?. 
But I guess the answer is in an other thread?


----------



## Sphyrna

Yup, the schedule of DIS meets can be found here.


----------



## Jaxpiper

JIM!!  Hey there man!  Cant wait to see you this weekend!!


----------



## Sphyrna

Hey Stranger!!  Can't wait to see you too.  It's going to be a blast!!


----------



## wehttamrd

I thought about going during gay days, but I was concerned that gay days would be more crowded than other dates during the year. Is that true? Do they do special events for gay days? I really don't know anything about it. Maybe we can go next year.


----------



## Sphyrna

Saturday at Magic Kingdom you'll definitely see the crowds during Gay Days.  The other parks might be a little crowded but they never seem that bad to me.  What I do is I come for the entire week.  I've been spending the beginning of the weekend hitting the parks and doing the big stuff (and some small stuff).  On Gay Days I have done the main things I wanted to do so my primary focus is just walking around and enjoying it.  Hopefully you'll make it next year!


----------



## crimowls

Because of work I will only be there Saturday for the main hoop-la. I'm going to walk around with my camera and just enjoy the day.  It was crowded last year but if you aren't worried about getting on your favorite rides, it should be alright.  See you there!


----------



## rocksinriots

I and my DW are going September 20-24 and we're staying @ POP!


----------



## starann

Opps, I never posted!

I will be there Sept 25 to Oct 4, ASMo!


Thanks!
STar


----------



## chwgmjay

The list is getting really long, so for the sake of everyone, I'm moving Jan-*May* here. 

January: Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend
4-8 - kentstateman2010 - pop
4-11 - FredQc - por
5-12 - RENThead09 - pop
6-13 - solotraveler - tbd
7-12 - geaux_half - tbd
8-17 - jeanigor - tbd
9-16 - VinnyDisney - gf
10-16 - coltink - bwv
20-30 - franandaj - *split* thv/kidani
30-31 - Salinger - pofq
30-31 - funlowellguy - pop

February:
1-6 - jayray31 - offsite (wdw)
1-11 - janner - okw
1-6 - Salinger - pofq
1-7 - funlowellguy - pop
2-9 - njdoug - por

March: Epcot's Flower & Garden Festival
2-17 - jharrowell - kidani
6-13 - TinkerChelle - kidani
18-22 - enigmaMN - csr
29-31 - janiebubble - doubletree i-drive

April: Epcot's Flower & Garden Festival
1-5 - janiebubble - doubletree i-drive
12-17 - Kuzco - pop
16-18 - franandaj (dca) - vgc 
16-18 - rbthntschl - jambo
16-20 - berryinDC - por
11-27 - dustyraye - por
16-25 - Peepster - po/vwl
18-24 - dreweyj - cbr
18-24 - I<3EvilQueen - blt
23-30 - chwgmjay - cr
24-30 - mom2carlee - cbr
28-30 - OnTheBoardsMyNameIs - pop
28-30 - plutos_pal - por
30-30 - zeitzeuge - tbd

May: Epcot's Flower & Garden Festival
1-2 - plutos_pal - por
1-3 - chwmjay - cr
1-3 - franandaj (dca) - vgc
1-3 - zeitzeuge - tbd
1-8 - anthonyshine - por
1-12 - OnTheBoardsMyNameIs - pop
4-12 - Corbisblue - pop
5-11 - jjjmranch - pofq
9-13 - OrlandoMike (dcl) - wonder
15-22 - micknstang (dl) - timeshare
18-22 - Pyxie521 - cbr
20-27 - DisneyAdventurers (dl) - shearton anaheim
29-31 - Sphyrna - *split*
30-31 - franandaj (dca) - vgc
30-31 - itsmuggsie - tbd

June: Orlando Gay Days
1-1 - franandaj (dca) - vgc
1-7 - itsmuggsie - tbd
1-7 - Kenywife - pop
1-7 - Syphrna - *split*
1-8 - bigbro501 - tbd
1-9 - CanadianGuy - tbd
1-12 - niceguy27834 - pop
2-6 - NEDisneyFans - bwv
2-7 - nyc2theworld - doubletree i-drive
2-7 - rbthntschl - jambo
2-7 - toby495 - bwv
2-8 - aveirishguy - days inn i-drive
2-17 - timben - doubletree
3-5 - AKL Ranger - jambo
3-6 - wallyb - tbd
4-11 - Gypsybear - csr
4-19 - jackskellingtonsgirl - jambo
5-7 - AKL Ranger - bcv or bw
12-18 - rickwelch49525 - blt
13-19 - VinnyDaPooh82 - asmu
24-30 - Timrobb - poly

July:
1-6 - Timrobb - poly
2-7 - dreweyj - tbd
2-9 - craiggers - tbd
3-7 - SingingMUA and jewelsangel - por
8-11 - WaterDA - tbd
16-23 - ThomasNSpringfieldMO - poly
19-27 - fun fun fun fun fun! - tbd
18-30 - OH_6 - DCL Northern European Capitals
27-30 - Peepster - pofq
28-31 - gtlemming - akl/bc

August:
1-1 - gtlemming - akl/bc
7-14 - Mickeysaver - pofq
13-25 - disney4896 - pop
22-29 - Spikerdink - bcv
22-31 - FanO'TheMouse - pofq
23-31 - Howellsy - pop

September: MNSSHP
1-1 - Howellsy - pop
1-3 - FanO'TheMouse - pofq
3-6 - geaux_half (dl) - tbd
3-6 - jeanigor - okw
11-16 - I<3EvilQueen - jambo
11-17 - DVCDan36 - okw
11-19 - kelticknott - pop
13-18 - Habits623 - tbd
16-19 - I<3EvilQueen (dcl) - wonder
18-24 - jlewisinsyr - kidani
19-26 - wehttamrd - pofq
20-24 - rocksinriots - pop
20-24 - wdwprince - dolphin
20-30 - wdw_nutz and ebrill29 - ssr
21-28 - RAPstar - pop
23-27 - rickwelch49525 - okw
24-25 - frandandaj (dl) - vgc
24-30 - Mama2Arden - por
25-30 - starann - asmo
28-30 - trebor218 - yc
30 - hurleyboy04 - tbd
30 - jeanigor - okw
30 - hazelandannie - tbd
30 - Groom_Mickey - tbd

October: MNSSHP, Epcot Food and Wine Fest
1-3 - Groom_Mickey - ?
1-4 - jeanigor - okw
1-4 - starann - asmo
1-4 - trebor218 - yc
1-5 - wdw_nutz and ebrill29 - ssr
2-3 - franandaj (dl) - vgc
1-7 - hurleyboy04 - ?
1-9 - Mama2Arden - por
1-10 - christopher77 - pop
1-14 - hazelandannie - ?
5-7 - DisneyDork1969 (dl) - tbd
14-17 - rbthntschl - jambo
14-18 - Sphyrna - pop
15-22 - DopeyDave - kidani
19-26 - wehttamrd - tbd
19-30 - cyndi-rella - csr
22-26 - DopeyDave - blt
22-28 - GWaddell -  por
23-30 - pixierella - jambo
25-31 - EpcotRenegade - akl
25-31 - roypup - blt
26-31 - joanjett1976 - swan
28-31 - twinmom_kr - bc


----------



## WaterDA

...


----------



## dreweyj

I just decided on a last minute trip for July 4th weekend.  I'm going July 2 - July 7th.  Anyone else going to be around then?


----------



## joanjett1976

Oct 26-Nov 1st
Staying at the Swan

Very excited! My first time staying in the Epcot resort area. Planning on making the most of it and spending lots o' time at the resort. Made most of my ADR's in the area (Il Mulino, Bluezoo, Flying Fish, etc...)

Now, where can one get the best cocktail at Swan-Dioplhin?


----------



## rosiep

wehttamrd said:


> I thought about going during gay days, but I was concerned that gay days would be more crowded than other dates during the year. Is that true? Do they do special events for gay days? I really don't know anything about it. Maybe we can go next year.



I had never gone to Disney in the summer, let alone for an event like Gay Days; but this year I was meeting up with lots of friends and I set aside my trepidations about weather and crowds. 

I LOVED IT!!!!

It was not nearly as crowded as I anticipated, and the weather was completely tolerable. The parks are open very late on the weekends and those were some of my favorite times.

As for special events: All the events are hosted off site and I didn't attend any of them so I can't advise you there. What I can tell you is that it felt wonderful seeing so many red shirts in the park. It was just magical.


----------



## fun fun fun fun fun!

I'm gonna be at Disney from 19th - 27th July and I'm going on my own as my girlfriend hates Disney - I know, hard to believe! I'd really love to meet up with people while I'm there. I'm very nervous about going on my own. I am a wheelchair user so if anyone does want to be a park buddy, I'll let you skip queues with me!!!


----------



## suzannecstarr

We're going May 15-22, staying at pofq.


----------



## suzannecstarr

suzannecstarr said:


> We're going May 15-22, staying at pofq.



Also my eldest and I may go again in august with some extended fam.


----------



## rickwelch49525

My partner Bob and I will be there again September 23-27.  We hope to make one of the Halloween Parties.  We will be staying at Old Key West, unless the waitlist changes!

Ric and Bob
Michigan DVCer's


----------



## hematite153

DW and I will be at AKV Kidani Dec. 18 - 24.


----------



## RAPstar

Just need to update mine. Will be staying at ASSports. Yes, I know, how butch of me.


----------



## chwgmjay

Wow... it was dead here for like a month and then WHAM! I'll get everything updated yet tonight.


----------



## chwgmjay

suzannecstarr said:


> We're going May 15-22, staying at pofq.



Is this 2011? Because May 15th is already past this year  

Let me know and I'll put it on the 2011 list. 

Thanks!


----------



## DVCDan36

We'll be there September 11 - 17 at Old Key West.


----------



## gmeh1

fun fun fun fun fun! said:


> I'm gonna be at Disney from 19th - 27th July and I'm going on my own as my girlfriend hates Disney - I know, hard to believe! I'd really love to meet up with people while I'm there. I'm very nervous about going on my own. I am a wheelchair user so if anyone does want to be a park buddy, I'll let you skip queues with me!!!



You won't be skipping too many queues anymore.  They have intergrated most of the attractions.


----------



## hematite153

fun fun fun fun fun! said:


> I'm gonna be at Disney from 19th - 27th July and I'm going on my own as my girlfriend hates Disney - I know, hard to believe! I'd really love to meet up with people while I'm there. I'm very nervous about going on my own. I am a wheelchair user so if anyone does want to be a park buddy, I'll let you skip queues with me!!!





gmeh1 said:


> You won't be skipping too many queues anymore.  They have intergrated most of the attractions.



Yep.  My DW uses a w/c most of the time at WDW and we have timed our waits with and without the chair.  In a very few cases we have shorter waits with the wheelchair.  We frequently have longer waits with the wheelchair (many of the integrated lines end up with wheelchair users waiting through the regular line and THEN waiting in the wheelchair line--so, despite the people looking at you like you are skipping the line you've actually waited longer than them) and about half the time it makes no difference at all.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Just booked a quickie solo trip for Food and Wine and WWOHP -- November 1-4 All Star Music (booked rack rate so if a public room-only discount comes out before then, I might add an additional day and stay to 11/5.)  

*****

Thanks for moving me to the list.


----------



## ebrill29

I am wdw_nutz's gf and like she said when we booked way back in February, we are going to be staying at Saratoga Springs 20th Sept-4th Oct.  

Very, very excited about my first trip to my girl's happy place  

Oh, and... hi there!


----------



## Sphyrna

Hi there!


----------



## Spikerdink

Will be at WDW August 22 - 29...

Going solo - but would love company!! 

Staying at Beach Club Villas... 

Anyone else going solo, or would not mind an extra buddy?


----------



## gtlemming

Going with some friends and family (we all live in South Florida) for a few days... first to Animal Kingdom Lodge and then Beach Club. If anyone is there then and wants to grab a drink and hang by the pool, PM me.


----------



## hazelandannie

Going 30th sep - 14th oct this year.
Staying in a villa for the first time.
Scared i'm being dragged to HHN I wanna go to MNSSHP!!!!!

Me and partner 33/34 years young, last year as single ladies been together 10 years and planning a baby next year.


----------



## GWaddell

WDW Port Oleans Riverside (so far anyway) 10/22-28


----------



## twinmom_kr

We will be at the Beach Club from Oct. 28 through Nov. 4 and then we are taking the Disney cruise Nov. 4 through Nov. 7.


----------



## chwgmjay

All updates processed.


----------



## jeanigor

chwgmjay said:


> **Updates currently on hold as I am currently spending most weekdays out of town/taking care of my grandparents due to a fall my grandma recently had. I *will* be home and have high speed internet access on most weekends. I will try to process updates at that time.**



I hope your grandma recovers speedily and soundly.


----------



## Ex Cast Member

Dec 2 - 7 Pop Century!


----------



## chwgmjay

All updates to now are processed. 

**Updates currently on hold as I am currently spending most weekdays out of town/taking care of my grandparents due to a fall my grandma recently had. I *will* be home and have high speed internet access on most weekends. I will try to process updates at that time.**


----------



## RAPstar

Sorry, need to change my hotel again. A room opened up at the POP so I'll be staying there now!!


----------



## christopher77

My partner and I will be at Pop Century Oct 1 - 10 for the Food and Wine Festival.  My sister and her husband will be joining us Oct 2 - 8.  My bro-in-law's 25th birthday is the 3rd.  

My sister and I are running the Inaugural Wine and Dine Half Marathon on Oct 2nd, and I am also doing the 5K Halloween fun run the morning of the 2nd.  I am so freaking excited. 

And to those who wondered why I haven't posted in awhile, I had major real life issues that have finally resolved themselves.  I'm ready to hang out again with other people, and enjoy Disney awesomeness.


----------



## rbdiaz

Thanksgiving week at Boardwalk Villas -- first time in over a year, really looking forward to it.


----------



## jeanigor

christopher77 said:


> My partner and I will be at Pop Century Oct 1 - 10 for the Food and Wine Festival.  My sister and her husband will be joining us Oct 2 - 8.  My bro-in-law's 25th birthday is the 3rd.
> 
> My sister and I are running the Inaugural Wine and Dine Half Marathon on Oct 2nd, and I am also doing the 5K Halloween fun run the morning of the 2nd.  I am so freaking excited.
> 
> And to those who wondered why I haven't posted in awhile, I had major real life issues that have finally resolved themselves.  I'm ready to hang out again with other people, and enjoy Disney awesomeness.



Glad things have smoothed out for you. See you for the Wine and Dine!!


----------



## Sphyrna

christopher77 said:


> My partner and I will be at Pop Century Oct 1 - 10 for the Food and Wine Festival.  My sister and her husband will be joining us Oct 2 - 8.  My bro-in-law's 25th birthday is the 3rd.
> 
> My sister and I are running the Inaugural Wine and Dine Half Marathon on Oct 2nd, and I am also doing the 5K Halloween fun run the morning of the 2nd.  I am so freaking excited.
> 
> And to those who wondered why I haven't posted in awhile, I had major real life issues that have finally resolved themselves.  I'm ready to hang out again with other people, and enjoy Disney awesomeness.



Glad to hear the RL issues are resolved.  Welcome back!!


----------



## disney4896

August 13-25 POP!

POP pool bar can be fun on slow nights (12M close)
Rose & Crown on EMH nights (17th, 19th, and 24th)
ESPN Club - Gay sports fans?


----------



## wdwprince

Staying at the Dolphin.
Will anyone else be there at that time?


----------



## wehttamrd

six weeks! My partner is finally excited! This will be his first time!


----------



## C&G'sMama

October 24-30 at AS Music.  Haven't been for F&W in years, so happy to be going again


----------



## DisneyDork1969

My SO & I are spending a week in California...visiting the 1st week in October...we will be at DL Oct 5th to 7th...on the 5th we'll attend the Halloween Party in Disneyland...the 6th we will be visiting family...on the 7th we will attend the viewing of World of Color at DCA...we tried booking the dinner package today, but they are NOT available yet for October...Oct 8th to 10th we'll be in Palm Springs with friends...if anyone is attending the Halloween Party on the 5th, let us know...I know there is a thread to sign-up for which party your attending...we're singed up...see you then!!!

John


----------



## chwgmjay

Updated.


----------



## AKL Ranger

Hi all,
 Anyone in the the Hotel, Tourism/ Travel Agent industry?
The American Society of Travel Agents is holding their 
National convention, Sept 12-15, 2010 @ The Orange County Convention Center.

I will  arrive  to Orlando  on Sat 11.
Anyone looking to meet-up, splitting  time between Disney World and host hotel 
@ Hard Rock / Universal Studios.


----------



## Basil Fox

Hey All! Hitting the Disney Wonder from the 12-16th of December! With some Park days before and after. 

Can't wait, haven't been since 2008!


----------



## Habits623

I'm going Sept 13th-18th! My first SOLO trip!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Basil Fox said:


> Hey All! Hitting the Disney Wonder from the 12-16th! With some Park days before and after.
> 
> Can't wait, haven't been since 2008!



I was going to ask what month, but then I saw you post on another thread. Glad to know someone else from this part of the DIS will be on that cruise.


----------



## Basil Fox

jeanigor said:


> I was going to ask what month, but then I saw you post on another thread. Glad to know someone else from this part of the DIS will be on that cruise.



Eeep, I saw I forgot that, edited above. Can't wait to hit the Podcast Cruise. Missed the last one, but love cruising. Perhaps i'll see you there!


----------



## jeanigor

Basil Fox said:


> Eeep, I saw I forgot that, edited above. Can't wait to hit the Podcast Cruise. Missed the last one, but love cruising. Perhaps i'll see you there!



Trust me, if you miss me, you're hiding.


----------



## Groom Mickey

My partner and I are doing our wedding planning session and will be there from 9/30 to 10/3. A short trip,but no kids, we can not wait.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Groom Mickey said:


> My partner and I are doing our wedding planning session and will be there from 9/30 to 10/3. A short trip,but no kids, we can not wait.



A trip with no kids.... Pre-honeymoon


----------



## rpmdfw

Groom Mickey said:


> My partner and I are doing our wedding planning session and will be there from 9/30 to 10/3. A short trip,but no kids, we can not wait.



I'm jealous!  The planning session was so much fun!

Are you doing tasting sessions as well?


----------



## Groom Mickey

I<3EvilQueen said:


> A trip with no kids.... Pre-honeymoon



Honeymoon?????  It have never even been on the radar screen. I think you are correct and this the closest we are going to get to a honeymoon.




rpmdfw said:


> I'm jealous!  The planning session was so much fun!
> 
> Are you doing tasting sessions as well?



I am a bit worried about our planning session. I have nothing prepared yet but yes we are scheduled for a tasting. We can't wait. I saw your wedding and it was amazing. If mine is half as good as yours I will be happy.


----------



## 2moms

Woo Hoo  - just booked a post-thanksgiving trip for 11/27 - 12/2 at POR!!!   Now for all the planning...hope I can score some good ADRs.


----------



## C&G'sMama

We will now be checking in October 24th and checking out on the 31st.


----------



## C&G'sMama

Well, had just added an extra night and now have decided to cancel.  The kids are fine with it, it's the moms that are having a hard time.  Instead we will be visiting the Boston area and will celebrate Halloween with my brother and his wife (DD's God Mother).  So they are thrilled that they are going to go trick or treating after all.  And then we'll plan on spending at least a couple of days in town do to touristy stuff.  The kids have never been to Boston itself and DP and I haven't really been in 15 years.

So that'll be fun.  We are now working on the May (or maybe March) 2011 trip.


----------



## Sphyrna

Add me to the list!  Just booked my Food & Wine trip.  Staying at Pop Oct 14-18!!


----------



## gotrojansgo

Headed down there for Christmas with the fam!

Dec 18-24 at Boardwalk Villas...first time we've stayed there!


----------



## christopher77

2 weeks until I get there... 

I am bursting with excitement, annoying the crap out of all my coworkers, but getting big smiles from the boyfriend when I point out the countdown every morning.   Our relationship has segued from "Good morning, how did you sleep?" to "O M G FOURTEEN DAYS AHHHHHHH!!!!!!"


----------



## Mama2Arden

Hitting up the World from Sept 24th-Oct 9th....

POR is going to be our home base this trip.

Hopefully we'll go the AP route so I can have an excuse to add one more stay during 2010


----------



## Bdawgsc

I'll be there November 14-21. Fort Wilderness this time!


----------



## hurleyboy04

I'll be there Sept 30-Oct 7th .


----------



## chwgmjay

Should be up2date.


----------



## EpcotRenegade

My partner and I are going to the World Oct. 25-31 and staying at AKL for the first time


----------



## roypup

My Lee-Monster and I will be there this year. 

Oct 25 - Oct 31 at Bay Lake Tower
Dec 21 - Dec 26 at Villas at Wilderness Lodge


----------



## cyndi-rella

We will be there Oct. 19th through the 30th.  Staying at Coronado Springs.  We will be attending MNSSHP on the 26th for our daughter's eighth birthday.  will also have Grandma with us.  Does anyone have any suggestions for birthday surprises while we are there?


----------



## chwgmjay

Updated.


----------



## fairlygay

First post.  Hubby and I are staying at Pop Century 12/10 - 12/19.  Very excited.  Our first christmas at Disney World.


----------



## farlinm1

My sister and I will be at Wilderness Lodge 12/22-12/28....can't wait!!!


----------



## Sphyrna

fairlygay said:


> First post.  Hubby and I are staying at Pop Century 12/10 - 12/19.  Very excited.  Our first christmas at Disney World.



I'm taking my Mom to WDW for our first Christmas at Disney Dec 10-17!  Staying at OKW.


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> I'm taking my Mom to WDW for our first Christmas at Disney Dec 10-17!  Staying at OKW.



Dinner... Lunch... a snack? Mom and I will be there the 7th - 15th. 

Let me know.

ETA: All is up2date.


----------



## Sphyrna

chwgmjay said:


> Dinner... Lunch... a snack? Mom and I will be there the 7th - 15th.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> ETA: All is up2date.



Yes...Yes...Yes   I'm game for any meet ups.


----------



## Teddi

Dec 21-26...POR


----------



## boswellnakia

Staying at Sports on this visit by my self.  Hope to see the world in a different way since I'll be by my self.  Anyone know of any meets going on in December?


----------



## Sphyrna

I don't know of any official meets going on in December, but I'll be there at the same time.  I'm always up for a meet.


----------



## rickwelch49525

We planned a last minute trip December 18-23.  Going to Mickey's Christmas Party on the 19th.  Also going to try the behind the scenes tour called Yuletide Fantasy.  We are staying at Boardwalk and Saratoga Springs.  I am ready now!

Ric and Bob


----------



## chwgmjay

up2date


----------



## PennyW

We'll be checking into the AKL next Wednesday   ... so ready for some fun!


----------



## chwgmjay

Thanks for a great 2010 everyone! Don't forget about the 2011 thread.

Have a great new year!

(Mike, you can unsticky this now.


----------

